# Jado Perlrand crystal faucet handle



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

So one of my techs goes to a customers house last week for a leak on a Jado Perlrand basin faucet. The faucet looks older and corroded from hard water. Unfortunitly only the husband is there at which time my technition verbally explains to him (mistake # 1) that the faucet should really be replaced. The husband doesn't want to replace the faucet because it matches every other fixture in the bathroom. My tech then informs the husband that we are not responsible for the faucet if something should happen as we are trying to repair it. Murphy's Law the crystal handle cracks in half just as the bonnet is being unscrewed. 
Sure enough I get a phone call from the wife that we broke the handle and we need to replace it. After debating with her what was said and what her husband agreed to, she holds me responsible and informs me that she will go on yelp and every other internet complaint site if I don't make good on the repair. 
I reluctantly agree to replace the handle. Unfortunitly the faucet is discontinued and the handle is not available. 
Question #1 Should I just tell her it's not our fault and let her do her internet bashing?
Question #2 Does anyone know where to get a Jado Perlrand Crystal handle


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

two words...
Super Glue !


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

One word...MOENTROL!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like you need to be talking to her husband. The next time she calls or you call the residence ask to speak to the man of the house.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

PlungerJockey said:


> Sounds like you need to be talking to her husband. The next time she calls or you call the residence ask to speak to the man of the house.


Sounds like she might be the man of the house.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

http://m.jadousa.com/where_to_buy.aspx

I'm assuming you already went this route. This is the mobile site. Not sure how it will do with a desktop pc.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Semms like the tech layed out the options and clearly stated you are not responsible for the faucet when making the repair, as long as paerwork is signed i dont see how you can be in the wrong here..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It boils down to gut check time.

How bad will the internet reviews really hurt you?
Will she really do it?
Do you care if you ever get a job from her or her circle of influence ever again?
Is your whole business wrapped up in one customer?

No easy or one-size-fits-all answer on this one. Sometimes you just gotta close your eyes, throw the dart at the board, and what happens...happens. 

Personally, I don't have 5oz of Give-A-Damn for customers threatening me with internet bashing. I do what I believe is the right thing to do on any given day and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Long ago I did the same thing. But I broke a ceramic piece... It was a hand made trim for some god aweful looking faucet. The best part was it had broken once already and glued. But as my luck would have it..it cracked at another place. I looked forever to find one. I could only find it in white.. I thought are you kidding me!!! So i called the lady and told her we can't find one painted like hers since its hand made. But I can get white and we can change all of them to match... Her words " not my problem".... So I got the good o e and bought the white one and had it hand painted by a artist to match. I get it in and she's happy.....three months later the house burns down!!!!! Couldn't have burned after I broke it the dam faucet part!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

victoryplbaz said:


> Long ago I did the same thing. But I broke a ceramic piece... It was a hand made trim for some god aweful looking faucet. The best part was it had broken once already and glued. But as my luck would have it..it cracked at another place. I looked forever to find one. I could only find it in white.. I thought are you kidding me!!! So i called the lady and told her we can't find one painted like hers since its hand made. But I can get white and we can change all of them to match... Her words " not my problem".... So I got the good o e and bought the white one and had it hand painted by a artist to match. I get it in and she's happy.....three months later the house burns down!!!!! Couldn't have burned after I broke it the dam faucet part!


Be lucky she didn't blame the fire on your repair. Heh


----------



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

Part of my own problem is that I try to satisfy everyone even if they are unreasonable. It actually keeps me awake at night knowing that one of my customers is unhappy with the service and truly feels we did a bad job. I know I shouldn't take it personally, but I def. do. 
As far as the future business from this family it will not make one difference in my life or my business if she ever calls again. 
I laugh at how the husband, "so called man of the house" hide from any conflicts or issues when it comes to dealing with their wife.


----------



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

Part of my own problem is that I try to satisfy everyone even if they are unreasonable. It actually keeps me awake at night knowing that one of my customers is unhappy with the service and truly feels we did a bad job. I know I shouldn't take it personally, but I def. do. 
As far as the future business from this family it will not make one difference in my life or my business if she ever calls again. 
I laugh at how the husband, "so called man of the house" hide from any conflicts or issues when it comes to dealing with their wife.


----------

